# Waxstock 2017 Exhibitors List



## Waxstock (Jun 21, 2012)

As every year, we aim to keep you all updated as to who is exhibiting. We endeavour to update every month leading up to the event.

This is now as complete a list of exhibitors as we can provide. Trade bookings are now closed and the traders below should be appearing at the event.

Over 55 stands, representing 70+ brands. The busiest and most packed Waxstock ever... 6000m2 of hall all dedicated to detailing...

MASTHEAD SPONSORS
*Dodo Juice
Clean and Shiny
PVD (Pro-valets)
Rupes
Nanolex (Infinitec)
ValetPRO*

FEATURE SPONSORS
Detailing World (Showdown)
CSP Detailing (Arrive and Shine)
GTechniq (Project W demo car)

GENERAL EXHIBITORS
Flex
Auto Finesse
Auto Elixir
Furniture Clinic
Meguiar's
Autobrite Direct
Primal Detail
Omega Products (Smartwax)
Envy Car Care
Sebastian's Action Trust (charity)
Opti-Coat Europe
Great Products Group (Scott Bros) Wo-Wo
Saverschoice Ltd
EZ Car Care
Eye for Detail/Lumo Detailing
Autoshine
IDA UK Ltd
Colourlock
Kenolon
Angelwax
Safe Products Ltd (Scholl Concepts)
Obsession Wax
Propa Protection (Bouncer's)
Altus Auto Care
Scratch Shield (Wizzard Products Ltd)
ShopNShine Ltd
Carspunk
High Definition Detail
MMT GmbH (Airtune)
Dr Colourchip (Eurozone Brands Ltd)
Slim's Detailing (Morelli)
Juicy Details
Scholl Concepts (Safe Products Ltd)
Elliotts Car Accessories
Nipponshine/Sync Sourcing Ltd
Kim's Corner (charity stand selling nearly new supplies)
Autosmart
Infinity Wax
Sam's Detailing
Chemicar Europe
Gyeon
Parkwash
Auto Perfection
Detailing Factory Ltd t/a Wowo's 
Mad Cow
Motorgeek (Poorboy's/Mothers/Pinnacle/Blackfire/Stoner's)
ODK
Purewax


----------



## Waxstock (Jun 21, 2012)

Final traders now added.


----------

